# Stick Sparring



## MJS (Jun 10, 2007)

Do you do this in your school?

Do you feel that its important? Why/why not?

What type of gear do you use?


My instructor does have us spar in class.  I feel that its very important because it gives you a more realistic feel to what you can/can't do.  Its one thing to apply moves, disarms, blocks, etc., in a static situation, but when that stick is coming fast, it shines a new light on things.   As for the gear, its pretty basic, nothing fancy.  A sparring glove is what we usually use for the hand protection.  Not too crazy about them as it doesn't give enough grip on the stick, IMO.  A helmet with face protection for the head.  Padded sticks are used.  The targets are pretty open for the most part.  I've received some 'badges of honor' on the arm, back and legs!!  Good times though!!

Mike


----------



## HKphooey (Jun 10, 2007)

Sure thing!

That would be me talking a shot to the jewels!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jun 11, 2007)

I think that stick sparring is very important and creates some excellent attributes that may allow you to survive in a dangerous situation.

I like to start people off with padded sticks and helmets to develop aggressiveness and then bring them up to WEKAF style Filipino equipment with light to mid sized rattan sticks.  After someone has done that for awhile in IRT we graduate to fencing masks and gloves with any sized rattan stick.  We also allow kicking,knees & elbows, hand strikes, trapping and grappling during sparring.  Definately the sparring changes at this point as you do not want to get hit so your defensive footwork and other defensive skills need to be up to par.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jun 11, 2007)

helmets, protective pads on the hands.
Sometimes only one of us has a stick


----------

